# Desired Eating Positions?



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out what kind of food bowl/water bowl to get for my puppy (spoo). He's (she?) coming home in late April. Do poodles like to eat while laying down, or standing up? I looked on YouTube for videos of them eating and the only one I found is of a puppy laying down while eating. Is this common? Any videos of your poodles eating?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia stands when she eats and drinks. I use cheap, dishwasher safe stainless steel bowls (example), and recommend a water fountain (dogs, like cats, prefer moving water). I use this one.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My guys mostly stand, but occasionally they lie down. I think they are slightly more likely to lie down during awkward growth stages or if they feel insecure. I notice in this video the dog is on tile (slippery underfoot), has a metal bowl (prone to traveling on slippery floors) and was being petted (is that human gonna eat my dinner). I expect the puppy was keeping his dinner between his two front paws to ensure it stayed where it belonged.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Basil (SPOO) stands. I use a stainless steel kitchen bowl that I got at Goodwill for $2.99 for water. Basil's a grazer when it comes to eating. 

You probably have some rarely used bowls in your kitchen with a wide base that you could repurpose, then you don't have to spend extra money.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Basil (SPOO) stands. I use a stainless steel kitchen bowl that I got at Goodwill for $2.99 for water. Basil's a grazer when it comes to eating.
> 
> You probably have some rarely used bowls in your kitchen with a wide base that you could repurpose, then you don't have to spend extra money.


Lol yup! 

Annie used one of my pyrex dishes for water and one of my regular bowls for kibble until she was at least a year. Then I finally bought real dog bowls for water with bigger capacity. She actually prefers her kibble on a plate, which I rarely comply with. 

Bonus: Glass bowls are very dishwasher safe and easy to switch out, which means bowls get washed daily without much effort.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Definitely stainless, glass or ceramic for food and water. If you have a slippy floor you can either put a silicone mat down (nonslidy material) or find bowls with a non slip bottom rim. 

Of course, doing that removes the hilarious video op of Pup pushing the food bowl all over


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy eats off a plate, standing up. She drinks from a deep stainless bucket, which we only fill a little bit so her silly mouth can drain out as she lifts her head. Otherwise she leaves massive puddles on the floor. She also has a stainless bowl mounted inside her crate for 24/7 access to fresh water.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Basil (SPOO) stands. I use a stainless steel kitchen bowl that I got at Goodwill for $2.99 for water. Basil's a grazer when it comes to eating.
> 
> You probably have some rarely used bowls in your kitchen with a wide base that you could repurpose, then you don't have to spend extra money.


My dogs drink from an old stainless steel mixing bowl my mother gave me before she died (it's probably 60 years old) and a stock pot from my MIL's kitchen (probably around 45 years old). Both dogs and cats get fed from a variety of glass and ceramic bowls & saucers picked up at charity shops over the years. We have some proper metal dog bowls as well, but I prefer using the people bowls. The people bowls fit in the dishwasher for easy cleanup.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Magnum often laid down as in the photo. I don't know why, nobody was stealing his food. It's just a poodle thing.


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

That video actually looks like Winnie eating for the first week to 10 days she was here. One day we realized it had been days since and she's been standing now for 8 weeks.
I use a pyrex for water but i'm going to find a deep bucket because like Peggy, Winnie leaves a trail of water after every drink. I've been using an old plastic dog dish for food but switched to glass weeks ago for ease of cleaning and I didn't know if the plastic would bother the color of her nose since she has liver colored points. I now have purchased a slow feed ceramic dish to try and slow her down. It arrived today so fingers crossed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

CieCie said:


> I use a pyrex for water but i'm going to find a deep bucket because like Peggy, Winnie leaves a trail of water after every drink.


We’ve got the 4 quart:






Pet Supplies : Indipets Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Flat Sided Pail with Hooks - 4 Quart - Lays Flat Against Dog Kennel, Crate or Fence : Flat Back Bucket : Amazon.com


Find Indipets Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Flat Sided Pail with Hooks - 4 Quart - Lays Flat Against Dog Kennel, Crate or Fence and more Flat Back Bucket at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





It was originally mounted on the outside of her crate, but since we moved the crate to the bedroom, it’s now just sitting on a tray in our main living area. The key is to fill it up only a _very_ little bit. It’s big, so that’s still enough water for a whole day. But you’ll be tempted to fill it up so far that it negates the benefits.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We’ve got the 4 quart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems like a good one! Maybe not right off the bat (new puppy) but at 5-6 months should be good!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Recently I remembered the day to day Royal Doulton bowl I used for my last dog. Why not for Oliver? Maybe the rose pattern seemed too girly? Not sure; it's rotating back in. For Oliver I use porcelain bowls, mostly Cordon Bleu I think. One water bowl is a compact souffle bowl, so heavy and stable. I also keep a stainless steel pail bought at a dog show clipped in his crate, and have a large bowl elsewhere in the apartment. He gets water in a freshly washed and filled bowl daily and I'm a little lazy about the other two so every couple on those. I need to reform.

Something some must consider was brought home starkly here about seven weeks ago. Those who live alone will do well to provide more than one water source. My good friend and neighbor in our building, and uncle to my pets for many years, was recently found having passed away alone.

He did not have pets, but this can happen to those who do. Multiple water sources could be life sustaining for a pet in that circumstance.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear about your friend. 

I agree about multiple water sources, for a variety of reasons. Even open toilets could be lifesaving in an unexpected emergency (at least for those poodles that can reach them).

Off topic, but I often think about what would happen if my husband and I were in a fatal car accident. We have no family here, or even close friends. Makes me feel sick.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> I agree about multiple water sources, for a variety of reasons. Even open toilets could be lifesaving in an unexpected emergency (at least for those poodles that can reach them).
> 
> Off topic, but I often think about what would happen if my husband and I were in a fatal car accident. We have no family here, or even close friends. Makes me feel sick.


Thank you and I understand so well. I'm thinking of posting instructions on my wall near the entry.
Sometimes one doesn't acknowledge how much one loves another...until they are gone, suddenly. We were not romantic partners, yet there was love. I am pretty much bereft, though unofficially of course.


----------

